# Computer startet nicht mehr, Mainboard defekt...



## Darian (18. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mein System hat nur mehr sporadisch gestartet.

Also es lief zwar ab und zu, und wenn es lief, und wir liesen es im Standby, ging es auch. Aber wenn wir einmal abgeschaltet hatten, konnte es schon sein dass es nächstes mal wieder nicht ging.

Ich habe jetzt alles ausgebaut, RAM, Sound- und Grafikkarte, CPU und Kühler, und alle Platten und Laufwerke.

Es ging noch immer nicht, es bewegte sich genau gar nichts.

Anderes Netzteil ausprobiert, änderte sich auch nix.

Mainboard: Mainboard MSI 6570 K7N2Delta-ILSR ATX

Nun ist die Frage, was mache ich jetzt? Neues Mainboard kaufen oder?

Wenn ja, wo ist ja doch schon älter?

Wäre super wenn jemand Weltbewegende Ideen hätte, oder einfach nur eine kleine Hilfe zu meinem Probleme.

mfg
Darian


----------



## Laudian (19. November 2007)

Mir klingt das ein wenig danach, dass die Mainboardbatterie leer ist. Dadurch wird das Bios nicht mehr konstant mit Strom versorgt sobald der PC aus ist was zur Folge haben kann dass die Einstellungen des Bios auf Standard gehen ... bei einigen Mainboards kann es auch zur Folge haben, dass es schwierigkeiten mit dem Biosboot gibt etc ... Hatte sowas schon 2-3 mal bei diversen PCs ... 

Kurzfristige erste Massname waere uer mich zu schaun, ob das Mainboard ne Batterie hat (heute oft Knopfzellen in Naehe des Bios) ... wenn ja, dann sollte die mal getauscht werden, das ist kein Wertobjekt, wenns nicht da der Fehler liegt kann man den Verlust verschmerzen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Seit Urzeiten haben Mainboards Knopfzellen als Batterien. Es gibt keine Boards ohne Stromversorgung in Form von Batterien. Und am sichersten wirst du erkennen, dass die Batterie leer ist, wenn die Zeit unter Windows immer auf einem Wert ist wenn du den PC startest (evtl. ist dir das ja in ver Vergangenheit aufgefallen)


----------



## Laudian (19. November 2007)

Zum Thema Knopfzelle, ich hab vor 2000 oefters Mainboards gehabt mit aufgeloeteter Batterie in Abmessungen von einigen ccm ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Ich habe ja auch nur gesagt, dass es keine Boards ohne Batterien gibt. Und, dass Knopfzellen die Regel sind. Mir ist jedenfalls noch nichts anderes unter gekommen.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2007)

Schon mal nach aufgeplatzten Kondensatoren aufm Mainboard geschaut ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Darian (19. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, danke für eure Hilfe.

Nach aufgeplatzten Kondensatoren habe ich geschaut. Leider nix gefunden.

Und mit der Uhr wäre mir nichts aufgefallen. Werde wohl man eine neue besorgen, wäre cool wenn da der Fehler liegt  Dann ist aber mein Bios aus gelöscht, aber ich denke das werde ich schon noch hin kriegen.

lg und danke bis jetzt
Darian


----------



## Laudian (19. November 2007)

mach dir wegen dem Bios nicht zuviel sorgen, das wird ohne Stromversorgung nur in den Standardzustand versetzt ... sollte normal alles erkennen, du musst nur das was du umgestellt hast neu einstellen.


----------



## Darian (19. November 2007)

Habe mich jetzt noch einmal mit dem Netzteil gespielt, und ich glaube genau daran liegt der Fehler. Habe mir bereits das selbe noch einmal neu bestellt, und hoffe dass ich das nun hinkriege.

Neu Biosbatterie habe ich übrigends auch, ob das was damit zu tun hat, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr so genau sagen, ist jetzt aber neu. Eh egal. 

lg und ich denke dass ich es bald habe.
Darian


----------



## chmee (19. November 2007)

Aufgeschraubt und nach geplatzten Kondensatoren geschaut 

mfg chmee


----------

